# safety green shirts scorching



## oasis1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
We have been screenprinting safety green shirts for years.
In the past few months we have noticed that the shirts are scorching before we can get the plastisol ink to temp for a proper cure.
The shirts are Gildan Ultra cotton. Even though they are sold as g2000 they are still a 50/50 blend.
Anyone else having these issues.Any suggestions.
Thanks,
Stan


----------



## DNeeld (Sep 8, 2010)

Lower your dryer temp and slow the belt down.


----------



## johnnyrags (Oct 13, 2014)

We also have been having this issue, we need to increase the belt speed higher than other color shirts. The dye must not be able to handle the temp.


----------



## customapparelpro (May 2, 2014)

Use low cure inks or addictive.


----------

